# Off for an Op



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

As some of you already know, I have a health condition which has needed a few stints in hospital for operations. Well, I just thought I'd let you all know that I'm leaving for Oxford (from Norfolk) in just over an hour for another operation tomorrow morning - wish me luck!  I may even pop onto TC while I'm lying in my hospital bed, just to keep the terrible boredom at bay...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Good luck Callum - hope it's a success.



Big hug!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

All the best - speedy recovery!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I hope all goes well. If you post details of the op don't be too explicit


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Good luck! All the best!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

See if you can't request some Mozart in the OR:
http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2005/05/03/1358010.htm


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Good luck, hope it all goes well!


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

All the best - get well soon too!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope it goes well, and hope to see you back here in full force very soon. Good luck, mate!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sending my thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Best wishes and good luck Callum,

By the way, Ive read some of your blog. You are a VERY talented poet. :tiphat:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Best of luck to you, hope to see you back in action soon.


----------



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

Wishing you well, successful operation, speedy recovery, and all in all good health. 
Be healthy.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Good luck! I admire your fortitude and positivity.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm with everyone else here. I hope the operation is a success.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Polednice said:


> As some of you already know, I have a health condition which has needed a few stints in hospital for operations. Well, I just thought I'd let you all know that I'm leaving for Oxford (from Norfolk) in just over an hour for another operation tomorrow morning - wish me luck!  I may even pop onto TC while I'm lying in my hospital bed, just to keep the terrible boredom at bay...


 Best of luck with your operation; I look forward to your swift return!


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck! I'm confident that the operation will go well for you.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Hope it all goes well.

I had a minor day procedure a few months back & remember I was so worried about it. But it didn't take long (the waiting was longer than the actual procedure!) & in the end I realised that I basically had nothing to worry about. In the recovery room, I saw the devastation that day in the Christchurch, New Zealand earthquake - I quickly realised that other people had much bigger problems than myself...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Callum .


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Get well, get well soon!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Polednice said:


> As some of you already know, I have a health condition which has needed a few stints in hospital for operations. Well, I just thought I'd let you all know that I'm leaving for Oxford (from Norfolk) in just over an hour for another operation tomorrow morning - wish me luck!  I may even pop onto TC while I'm lying in my hospital bed, just to keep the terrible boredom at bay...


Good luck with your surgery, Polednice...now, will it be in or out?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I have all confidence it will go well! Stay positive, enjoy the food. Be well soon.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey guys!

First off, thank you all so much for your well-wishings - they were a great surprise to find on the morning of the operation! This is just a brief post to let you all know that I'm back home now, and everything seems to have gone well (indeed, it did last time I had this operation, so fingers crossed that it sticks this time ). Hopefully I'll get back into a routine in the next week or two to enter some discussions, but I think I could do with a little more rest first


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

:wave:

Pleased your home again & best wishes for a quick & complete recovery.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Good to see you back, and I hope that you have defeated this thing once and for all. My best wishes to you.


----------

